# Next Crappie Seminar



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

WHEN: Thursday, April 22 at 6PM
WHERE: Land Big Fish
WHAT: Crappie Fishing 

I'll go over tips and techniques for catching slab crappie all year long. I'll also go over gear options and rigging for multiple ways to fish for them. Plus, we can talk about what works in our local NE Ohio lakes, and maybe even a few tips on Delaware, site of our OGF Rick Seevers Memorial Crappie Open.

See you there.


----------

